# My new fish!



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i got some 1" cariba today !! these things are crazy fast!! as soon as i put them in the tank they started darting all over the place. when i put them in the tank there was 5 neon tetras in there and 3 hrs later there is only 2 left lol i guess they were hungry.. i'm kinda sad i missed them eating though. i will have pics up in a few mins. they wont stop moving around


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nicee, whered u get them from? cant wait for the pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

congrats on the little cariba


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

congrats


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice, I went with piraya's instead. I'm wanting Caribe!!!!! are they supposed to be noticebly more aggressive than piraya or?????? Just curious I hear they are almost the same for the most part except piyara get huge!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i second that :rasp:


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats
> ...


here ya go then... lol pic quality isn't that great. hope you enjoy








View attachment 66614

View attachment 66608

View attachment 66609

View attachment 66610

View attachment 66611

View attachment 66612

View attachment 66613


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

oh and yes one only has one eye thats ( one eye willy) i got a really good deal on him


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice little guys....but won't be for long, trust me.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking fish man,I cant wait till mine come tomo.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

killerbee said:


> very nice little guys....but won't be for long, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i know they grow fast and i can't wait to watch them grow up.. hopefully they will get as big as yours


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man... isn't it great receiving a package of Ps!!! It always reminds me of Christmas, when waiting for Santa to come by and drop off my presents.


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

> Man... isn't it great receiving a package of Ps!!! It always reminds me of Christmas, when waiting for Santa to come by and drop off my presents.


hahahah i couldnt have said it ne better myself


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Man... isn't it great receiving a package of Ps!!! It always reminds me of Christmas, when waiting for Santa to come by and drop off my presents.
> [snapback]1080593[/snapback]​


Still believe in old St. Nick huh Zilla ..........:laugh: Next your gonna talk about the toothee Fairy right ?


> oh and yes one only has one eye thats ( one eye willy) i got a really good deal on him


I hope the deal was free ..


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> Man... isn't it great receiving a package of Ps!!! It always reminds me of Christmas, when waiting for Santa to come by and drop off my presents.
> [snapback]1080593[/snapback]​


tell me about it.. work went by sooo slow today!! couldn't stop thinking if they would be alive and ok or not..


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

dont know if ive even seen them that small. Hope they grow into monsters for you.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice looking babies. You got them from Jon Rare right? I can't wait until I get mine. I am planning on ordering from him, just that my tank has to cycle. Anyway, take good care of those babies and keep taking pictures, they grow very fast! Once they reach full size, you can then look at the pictures and reflect on the changes that they went through.








~Taylor~


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Very nice looking babies. You got them from Jon Rare right? I can't wait until I get mine. I am planning on ordering from him, just that my tank has to cycle. Anyway, take good care of those babies and keep taking pictures, they grow very fast! Once they reach full size, you can then look at the pictures and reflect on the changes that they went through. :nod:
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1080666[/snapback]​


Jon is the man!! he has really great fish, and is really easy to do busniess with. i'm gonna buy all my fish from him from now on ( except for ones he can't get







)


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

You know, usually the one with only 1 eye turns out to be the most aggressive


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

supragtsxr said:


> You know, usually the one with only 1 eye turns out to be the most aggressive
> [snapback]1080755[/snapback]​


oh yea? he's one of the biggest ones, he def. acts like he has one eye. when i feed them he missed the blood worm alot lol he keeps over shooting it, its pretty funny


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Cute little guys...nice pick up!!

That one with one eye won't be around in I bet a month... just a guess.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Beautiful fish bro! Take care of em and you'll love em!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Congrats Silly but you need to get but you need to get bacl on socom too man.

What size is your tank?

~Slim~Spy


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Lovely looking fish you've got there. They'll take advantage of "One Eye Willy" and batter him when his only eye is looking the other way







Ha ha.

Nice fish.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Congradulations, I also just purchased six of them. I love them to death. I think it is cool how a lot of us have gotten babies, which seems to have never really happened this small.

I think it will be cool to see how we all raise them, and mabey sooner or later we can compare them!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> Congradulations, I also just purchased six of them. I love them to death. I think it is cool how a lot of us have gotten babies, which seems to have never really happened this small.
> 
> I think it will be cool to see how we all raise them, and mabey sooner or later we can compare them!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

2nd day and every thing is going great all eating very well, they are VERY active its great watching them dart around the tank. oh and SLIM right now they are in a 30, but next week i got a 75 for them they should be okay in ther for a lil while







. i plan on making a 300 the same way faded did. and i've been on socom just under a diff name. ~!::JAK::!~







hey slim can you pm me and hook me up with all they steps you and faded did to make the tanks


----------

